# Using 1 algorithm, anyone can solve Rubik's cube!



## Rubiks One-4-All (Apr 12, 2017)

Resolve Rubik's cube with only 4 steps!
*No endless repeat same steps* 

This is not devil algorithm! Watch at least last 2 minutes, please,
before you post comments. 






No algorithms, no notations, no memorization!
You can also download application (see link in description) and practice!

Practice speed cubing option:





I hope this tutorial will help you!


----------



## Myachii (Apr 12, 2017)

Putting a Rubik's Cube tutorial on the Speedsolving forums...

That's like offering driving lessons on a Formula 1 forum.


----------



## Rubiks One-4-All (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok, where I can put this tutorial?  Thanks!


----------



## DVcuber (Apr 12, 2017)

I thought it will be the devils algorithm
The r u r prime u prime you could do the explanation so the name of the video could the "the rubiks cube solving without algorithms!!!1111!!!"


----------



## Rubiks One-4-All (Apr 12, 2017)

This is not devils algorithm. This really working 

Watch whole example, please, this is only 4 minutes long video (complete NEW video).
(last two minutes are very interesting) 

Then comment if it fake or not. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mikael Weiss (Oct 26, 2017)

Do you have the link to the videos?


----------



## Rubiks One-4-All (Oct 27, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdQ3r6mmWSD8J4umEqpo7Eg

Or try find Rubik`s One-4-All channel on Youtube.


----------



## Mikael Weiss (Oct 27, 2017)

Ok thanks!


----------

